# Mozilla preps second update for Firefox 3.5



## lotuseclat79

Mozilla preps second update for Firefox 3.5.

Mozilla just released the first beta version of Firefox 3.5.2. The final version is expected to be available on Monday, August 3 (today!).

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill

It's obviously out, I just fired up the update for FF 3.5.1.


----------



## Noyb

Looks like the TSG addon is still not compatible with 3.5.2


----------



## LauraMJ

Someone needs to give Ciberblade a kick in the ........patootie.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Noyb said:


> Looks like the TSG addon is still not compatible with 3.5.2


My TSG add-on works along with all of my 20 something add-ons. By clicking on my _working_ TSG add-on - that is how I arrived here to post my first message of the day - not this one.

I believe I posted a message somewhere here at TSG on how to do it yourself simply by editing the maxVersion value in the install.rdf file (works for most any Firefox add-on).

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ

Ciber did log in long enough to say that he did not think there was anything in the code for the add-on that would cause any incompatibility problems.


----------



## lotuseclat79

LauraMJ said:


> Ciber did log in long enough to say that he did not think there was anything in the code for the add-on that would cause any incompatibility problems.


Hi Laura,

Ask him what the value of maxVersion is in the install.rdf file.

-- Tom


----------



## Ciberblade

Rubs patootie and gets to work on the extension


lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Ask him what the value of maxVersion is in the install.rdf file.
> 
> -- Tom


maxVersion is set at 3.0.* which was the latest release at the time of the update...it allows for compatibility with updates, however the foundation will not allow it to extend beyond the new update. I am checking the xml for anything that may need changing (though it does not look like it) and hope to have the updated extension submitted today...tomorrow at the latest.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi Ciberblade,

If I were you, I would save a lot of future work on this by making the value of maxVersion, compatible with 3.9.* or 4.*.* - that should last a while!

-- Tom


----------



## Ciberblade

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Ciberblade,
> 
> If I were you, I would save a lot of future work on this by making the value of maxVersion, compatible with 3.9.* or 4.*.* - that should last a while!
> 
> -- Tom


Nods...it would, and TBH...I tried that. However, the editors will not let it out of the sandbox under those conditions because it is unknown what code changes/requirements might be put into place for the newer versions. For that reason, it is limited to the current version and its immediate updates. They put that into place on the 3.0 release.


----------



## lotuseclat79

Hi ciberblade,

What about 3.*.*, or just 3.* - that too?

-- Tom


----------



## Ciberblade

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi ciberblade,
> 
> What about 3.*.*, or just 3.* - that too?
> 
> -- Tom


Nods...that to. For instance 3.0.* and 3.5.* have some changes to the code base that could affect extensions. Now, it doesn't affect mine any...but others it makes a difference. So they won't allow global versions to be used for stability reasons. 

The new extension has been submitted and is hanging out in the sandbox awaiting approval.


----------



## RootbeaR

Ciberblade said:


> Nods...that to. For instance 3.0.* and 3.5.* have some changes to the code base that could affect extensions. Now, it doesn't affect mine any...but others it makes a difference. So they won't allow global versions to be used for stability reasons.
> 
> The new extension has been submitted and is hanging out in the sandbox awaiting approval.


Thank-you very much!
One of my favorites.


----------



## Ciberblade

After searching and much gnashing of teeth, we have found our way out of the sandbox! 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1235


----------



## RootbeaR

Ciberblade said:


> After searching and much gnashing of teeth, we have found our way out of the sandbox!
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1235


Thanks for the update!

Installed and working. 

FF 3.5.3


----------

